
To Self-Publish or Not to Self-Publish - joshuacc
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2010/10/to-self-publish-or-not-to-self-publish/
======
JonathanFields
I've gone both routes. Self published many years ago, then my last book was
Random House/Broadway, next one is with Portfolio.

The real answer is it depends on (1) your bigger business plan (meaning is the
book largely a lead-gen mechanism for a bigger funnel, do you want to get paid
well to keynote or are you looking to make bank on sales) and (2) the size and
loyalty of your tribe.

The bigger and more committed your relationships and tribe and the less you
are looking to generate revenue through channels that still hold traditional
publishing dear, the easier it is to choose and succeed on the self-publishing
side.

------
wccrawford
My writer friends have told me that they only self-publish if they can't get a
real publisher to go with it. A real publisher brings a lot more to the table
than just killing some trees and laying some ink on it.

~~~
joshuacc
Based on my research, this can really vary by subject/genre. For example,
novelists are probably best served by a traditional publisher, while authors
of niche technical books could go either way.

